# installation de fonds d'écran sur iPad



## Bovmuche (25 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire l'article sur les fonds d'écran du 30ème du Mac(Intosh) qui me plaisent énormément. Sur son site l'auteur nous indique qu'il faut télécharger le document mais ne dit pas où le télécharger et comment on l'insère dans le "catalogue" des fonds d'écran de l'iPad.
En bref, une bonne âme peut-elle m'indiquer les procédures à suivre pour insérer un nouveau fond d'écran sur mon iPad ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Larme (25 Janvier 2014)

Tu maintiens ton doigt sur l'image.
Un UIActionSheet (un boîte de dialogue en bas) devrait apparaitre.
Tu fais _Enregistrer l'image_.
Ensuite, tu vas dans _Photos_, tu la sélectionnes, tu cliques sur la flèche qui sort de sa boîte en bas à gauche, puis suivant, et un nouvelle fenêtre en bas apparaît. Tu choisis_ Utiliser en fond d'écran_ (il peut être caché, il faut dès lors glisser la bande d'icônes gris).


----------



## Bovmuche (25 Janvier 2014)

Merci ! c'est la réponse la plus limpide que j'aie reçue.


----------



## Larme (25 Janvier 2014)

N'oublies pas de cliquer sur _Outils de la discussion_ et de la passer en résolu le cas échéant


----------

